# mexican red knee bald patch



## robbyrob (Sep 4, 2008)

*hi i have just brought a mexican red knee and it is my first spider , frendly little girl and is of good size *
*but she has got a bald patch on her back end from her previous owner ,has any 1 got any tips and advice that they could give to me on this subject as it is new to me *
* thank you for looking at this post *​


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

had that on my salmon....a week or 2 later....it moulted
Dont worry


----------



## robbyrob (Sep 4, 2008)

*so she could be geeting ready to shed , *
* ive only had her siince saturday just gone you see , she just looks funny , , she is eating well , she ate a locust and a cricket , shes a great little thing , im just concernd : victory:*​


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

just keep an eye on it......not much else you can do as long as your temps etc. are ok......cant you ask the guy when it last shed
A picture speaks a thousand words by the way
paul


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

It depends on what type of patch . If it's just 'hair' loss then she's just flicked it out as a defence mechanism due to being disturbed . But if her skin has changed colour it indicates that it's approaching a shed .


----------



## robbyrob (Sep 4, 2008)

*yes thank you , i am trying to put on on it might be tommorow after work when my gf is here , as im not a computer wizz. but yes i will put one on ,.*
* it looks like she has kicked it of , its very light on there , it could of been due to move , i think she is a good age she is proberly as big as my hand .*
* she looks fine apart from that , she is up the tank know legs up the side ,:lol2:*​


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

stop worrying.....she sounds fine


----------



## robbyrob (Sep 4, 2008)

*thanks dude you guys have put my mind at rest , just spiders are new big time to me , as this is my first and i only just started to over come such a fear , know i love um had a flat rock for about 2 months and a impirial , love um , this is the next step eh , lol , ive held her but was concerned for her and didnt want to mess with her till she got better :mf_dribble:*​


----------



## robbyrob (Sep 4, 2008)

*just a thought do you think she will be fine just incase she is stressed next in between my empora and my flat rock scorpion :blush:*​


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

She should be fine , just keep an eye on her . As long as she is moving around and not hunched into a ball she'll be fine .


----------



## klera83 (Dec 6, 2007)

Stop stressing mate...there's nothing wrong, that is perfectly normal. My red knee is the biggest flicker of hairs that I have. When she moults, she'll get the hairs on that patch back, then probably do it again anyway. Just try not to disturb her too much because that's when she'll flick...but if she does, as I say, dont worry.


----------



## CrushedSouls (May 5, 2009)

He had her from me, 

as i said when you had her she has been disturbed and kicked her hairs off. it is normal espesially since i didn't handle her to often..


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Out of interest CrushedSouls, who in the area(im in Dudley, so only a few miles away) do you trust when buying Ts?
Also, losing hair is them just telling you to bugger off!
all the best, John


----------



## CrushedSouls (May 5, 2009)

The T Lord said:


> Out of interest CrushedSouls, who in the area(im in Dudley, so only a few miles away) do you trust when buying Ts?
> Also, losing hair is them just telling you to bugger off!
> all the best, John


 
TBH mate i couldn't tell you, only brought off 2 people on here. there are a couple of shops i can recomend in the area but you will most probably already know them .

Sorry mate


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

CrushedSouls said:


> TBH mate i couldn't tell you, only brought off 2 people on here. there are a couple of shops i can recomend in the area but you will most probably already know them .
> 
> Sorry mate


 Prestwood? hoefully not Twobytwo :whistling2:
theres ravin reptiles in Kiddie.
im sure theres more, one in cannock.
John


----------



## robbyrob (Sep 4, 2008)

yep i had her of crushed souls and is a nice spider with nice markings , 
she is just abit stressed and think is ready for a shed she is eating fine know and has had her first dinner with me , i have had her out but only the once as she is settleing down , and dudfe she is a female , cheers dwane:notworthy:​


----------

